# Houston BBQ



## smoke eater5 (Feb 23, 2012)

Goin to Championship BBQ competition in Houston today. Totally pumped up about this. I flew in from CA and little brother from OH. Gonna be great to talk in person with some of the greats.


----------



## alelover (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool. Are you competing?


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Johnny Trigg is here look for Texas Pepper Jelly at the champions corner.


----------



## smoke eater5 (Feb 23, 2012)

Not competing! Just in town to visit. Trigg is the man.


----------



## reardenreturns (Feb 27, 2012)

Went to the HLSR Cookoff as well. Got to talk to Craig at Texas Pepper Jelly and a bunch of other folks since I was there with the Cookoff Committee people. Interesting to see how different this cookoff is than other "sanctioned" events. Collecting entries was of course the best part. Got to sit with Motley Que (Guy Fieri's team who won overall at Arkansas Royal) for awhile and learn from them, and the ended up winning this competition overall!! :sausage:


----------



## ecto1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Motley Que borrowed their pits from a Friend of mine Lang.  Every year this thing just gets better and better.  I am a little confused on the judging and how they came up with the GC maybe you being on the commitie could shed some light on the judging process for the HLSR.


----------



## reardenreturns (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh ya, I met Lang. He's getting me some good fruit wood for another competition I'm doing in April.

I'm not actually on the committee (will probably be next year), but here's what I remember. It may not be exact since I'm bad at rememberin'. So about the scoring, it's a total points deal. Since each space (excepting the Champion's Corner folks) can only turn in one entry (brisket, ribs, or chicken) the points are awarded thusly:
Appearance: 1-5 points
Taste: 1-30 points
Texture: I think 1-10
Aroma: i think 1-5

The total points are added up, the throw out the lowest and highest, then I believe, average the rest for your total score. Highest points wins. 
THat's just the prelim judging, then the process starts all over for the final judging. 

Someone else may be able to explain HLSR Cookoff rules better than I since this was my first time to see this. It was definitely a little unusual, which is why (among other reasons) they're not sanctioned by KCBS or others.


----------



## reardenreturns (Feb 28, 2012)

[ATTACHMENT=58]2012WCBBQContestRulesFinal.pdf (287k. pdf file)[/ATTACHMENT]

Here are the official rules for more clarity.


----------

